# 2005 2500hd transmission slip



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

I have had some minor transmission slip with my 2005 2500hd. It has done it since it was almost brand new, I would say it started at about 2,000 to 3,000 miles on it. It now has 5,500 miles on it. It only does it when I take off *very slowly from a complete stop*. Never when I am already rolling. It seemed to just slip and hesitate before I feel a slight nudge and then it goes without a problem. I took it to the dealer and they checked it out. They found no code and nothing wrong with it. My dealer told me that they have seen it before. They said that its the shift pattern in the electronic shift. They said that they could change the pattern and that this problem would go away, but then I would have harder shifts at higher speeds. They recommended just leaving it the way it is. Does anyone disagree with this? It all seems to make enough sense to me but I wanted to get all of your input. Because, this site is awesome and I have fixed problems before because of your suggestions. Any feedback would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Gino


----------



## captainquad (Aug 31, 2005)

I have 2004 1500 z71 and mine does the same thing, from day one, I only have about 40,000 miles on it and it still does it once and a while. I brought mine to the dealer and they took down the tranny pan and said they found shavings?? in there, so they did a flush and re-programmed the vavle body or something like that. I think its all BS, because nothing changed. I just learned to live with it. It seems like when your stopped and you go to take off, there is 1-2 secind delay and then it kicks it. Its one of those things where you need something to break in order for them to fix it.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have seen this on mine, but it does not occur at every stop...almost random when it happens, and it does not happen very often(maybe 1-4 times a month) The next time I take it into the dealer I was going to have them look into it, but I already know they will say that they could not duplicate it...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Frozen001 said:


> I have seen this on mine, but it does not occur at every stop...almost random when it happens, and it does not happen very often(maybe 1-4 times a month) The next time I take it into the dealer I was going to have them look into it, but I already know they will say that they could not duplicate it...


Man Guys I have the same thing. Thought I was losing my mind. :realmad: We will have to keep a eye on this and see what happen's. If anyone get's a answer from GM please pass it along.

Regards Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.........You have the dreaded "transmission bump" !!!!!!!!!!
There is a TSB out on it.

Dealer SHOULD know about it and do a PCM re-flash............

Had that problem with my 01 6.0. My 04 does it once in a while.
Gonna have them flash it when they replace my left mirror under
warranty.................geo


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab said:


> GUYS.........You have the dreaded "transmission bump" !!!!!!!!!!
> There is a TSB out on it.
> 
> Dealer SHOULD know about it and do a PCM re-flash............
> ...


Thanks George, its going in the shop for a new fuel cap. The smart ones at GM did a change in early 05 so the cap strap was shorten to save a few penny's per truck. The bad part is you can not hang your gas cap on the gas door. They found out later in the year through JD Powers that the customers did not like the short strap, so they went back to the long strap. Now I need to have it changed.

Regards Mike


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

George... You would not have to have the bulletin # out for that reprogram... my dealer tends to be a bit "lazy", so I have to do most of the leg work for them.

Lou


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

LOU..........Sorry the paperwork went down the road with the 01
so no TSB #.

Service guy at the dealer is aware of it tho............

Will check the GM trucks forums elsewhere to dig it up!...........geo


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

04 1500. Mine had something similar. The dealer dropped the pan and valve body and flushed it all out, re-programed and now it shifts harder between 1-2. They also told me they could rid me of the 2-3 3-2 clunk but I would probably blow the trans inside of a year if they did??????


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> They also told me they could rid me of the 2-3 3-2 clunk but I would probably blow the trans inside of a year if they did??????


Do you think they would warranty that???


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS......Ya know you used to be able to get the GM TSBs FREE
on line...................(still looking)

NOW.........You gotta PAY $$$$ to Alldata.com and others for them!

Anybody know of a free site anymore that lists them????????

..........geo


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab said:


> GUYS......Ya know you used to be able to get the GM TSBs FREE
> on line...................(still looking)
> 
> NOW.........You gotta PAY $$$$ to Alldata.com and others for them!
> ...


Goerge
I don't know when I will be over at the plant again but next time I'm there I will ask the guys in repair if they have access to them. Not sure they do but I will ask.

Regards Mike


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think I found it...

TSB #05-07-30-013 - 4L60-E/4L65-E Automatic Transmission Second Gear Start, Lack/Loss of Power When Accelerating from a Stop (Reprogram Powertrain Control Module (PCM)) 


4L60-E/4L65-E Automatic Transmission Second Gear Start, Lack/Loss of Power When Accelerating from a Stop (Reprogram Powertrain Control Module (PCM)) #05-07-30-013 - (May 9, 2005)

2004-2005 Cadillac Escalade

2004-2005 Chevrolet Avalanche, Express, Silverado, Suburban, Tahoe

2004-2005 GMC Savana, Sierra, Yukon

2004-2005 HUMMER H2

with 4L60-E (RPO M30) or 4L65-E (RPO M32) Automatic Transmission

Condition
Some customers may comment on a slip on launch, low power on a launch or a second gear start when accelerating from a stop.

This condition is usually very intermittent, occurring only once in a few thousand miles of driving.

A Tech 2 or VDR snapshot of the event may show 2nd gear being commanded for approximately two seconds, then 1st gear commanded as would be expected.

Cause

This condition may be caused by an intermittent VSS signal, which causes the PCM to command second gear.

Important: There are other conditions that can cause the transmission to start in a gear higher than first. The following are a few of these conditions.


• Some DTCs can cause the transmission to start in a higher gear. Check for the presence of DTCs and repair as appropriate before proceeding. 

• Debris on top of the spacer plate or in the valve body or a leaking shift solenoid can cause a 4L60-E or 4L65-E transmission to start in a gear higher than first. A start in a higher gear caused by any of these conditions typically occurs with much greater frequency. Refer to Service Bulletin 01-07-30-036D or newer for diagnostic information of these conditions. 

• Placing the shift lever in the D2 position will cause a 4L60-E or 4L65-E transmission to start in second gear. 


Correction

Important: 

• This bulletin ONLY applies to 2004-2005 models year vehicles listed above. 

• Some DTCs can cause the transmission to start in a higher gear. Check for the presence of DTCs and repair as appropriate before proceeding. 


Using a scan tool, check for the presence of DTCs. If DTCs are present, refer to the appropriate SI Document before proceeding with this calibration. 
Important: These calibrations also contain the 2-3 shift clunk calibration as detailed in bulletin 05-07-30-012.


Technicians are to reprogram the PCM with an updated software calibration. This new service calibration was released with TIS satellite data update version 5 or later available May 1, 2005. Refer to Service Programming System (SPS) in Vehicle Control Systems in the appropriate SI Document. 

Warranty Information
For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:

Labor Operation
Description
Labor Time

J6355
Module, Powertrain Control - Transmission Reprogramming
Use Current Published Labor Time




GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.
WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION


© Copyright General Motors Corporation. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> I have seen this on mine, but it does not occur at every stop...almost random when it happens, and it does not happen very often(maybe 1-4 times a month) The next time I take it into the dealer I was going to have them look into it, but I already know they will say that they could not duplicate it...


Yes, mine is random also. 1-4 times a month sounds about right.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> 04 1500. Mine had something similar. The dealer dropped the pan and valve body and flushed it all out, re-programed and now it shifts harder between 1-2. They also told me they could rid me of the 2-3 3-2 clunk but I would probably blow the trans inside of a year if they did??????


 WOW, GREAT FEEDBACK. SO SHOULD WE DO IT OR NOT???


----------



## coachglynn (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine does it also. I'm going to ask my dealer about it.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/

Has free lists of TSB's.

You can also sign up for GM's owner website. You put in your VIN, and it tracks all you vehicles info. I'm not sure of the link though.

There was a website a while back that was an awesome source of info, but I don't think it's available anymore.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS...........My 01 & 04 trans. "slip" on occurs from a dead stop
and it is always 1st gear..............


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab said:


> GUYS...........My 01 & 04 trans. "slip" on occurs from a dead stop
> and it is always 1st gear..............


Same here.

regards Mike


----------



## captainquad (Aug 31, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/
> 
> Has free lists of TSB's.
> 
> ...


Hey BAD LUCK, you dont know the website of the gm owners website? That would be interesting to see, or was it on the website you listed?

Anthony


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you guys talking about http://www.mygmlink.com

Lou


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> I think I found it...
> 
> TSB #05-07-30-013 - *4L60-E/4L65-E * Automatic Transmission Second Gear Start, Lack/Loss of Power When Accelerating from a Stop (Reprogram Powertrain Control Module (PCM))
> 
> .


Just curious, 4L60/65E in 2500HD??? What, no 4L80E's in 3/4 ton GM's or only behind Dmax's/8.1's???

Thanks!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Trust me........There is ANOTHER TSB for the 4l-80 also.........
Check for model year 01


----------

